
Why AlphaGo does not “invent” - DrHughes
http://ipkitten.blogspot.com/2020/09/the-mirage-of-ai-invention-nothing-more.html
======
DrHughes
Dear Ogogomad - as you will see, the article is about AlphaGo, not AlphaZero.
At the very basic level described in the article MCTS in AlphaGo and AlphaZero
function in the same way, the only difference is where the proposal policy
comes from. The article also had the benefit of expert input from assistant
professor in ML Dr Aitchison.
[http://www.gatsby.ucl.ac.uk/~laurence/](http://www.gatsby.ucl.ac.uk/~laurence/)

------
ogogmad
I don't think the article author understands either machine learning or MCTS.
It's not as simple as "it plays a bunch of games against itself".

Additionally, AlphaZero does _not_ get any input from grandmaster games.

